# **[TUTORIAL with Screenshots] How to Use New Questions and Answers Threads*



## XDARoni (Mar 16, 2021)

Welcome to *Questions and Answers*. The purpose of this forum is to help users find answers to their questions. Users can make new threads with their questions. Other members can contribute by responding with helpful answers. You can upvote or downvote replies, making the best answers listed at the top of the replies section. The thread creator (or the Original Poster/"OP" as we like to say) can then mark a reply as correct if that answer helped them solve their issue. Here's how it all works.

*Make a new Question Thread:*
To make a new thread, select the blue *Post thread* button from the main forum directory.
*


*

Create your new thread with a detailed and specific title. Avoid generic titles like _"Please help me"_ or _"Phone won't boot"_. The more specific a title is, the better your chances are at getting quality help. A good title will look like this: _"Galaxy S10 Fingerprint Scanner Won't Work after Factory Reset"_. Likewise, the content of your thread should be detailed as well. Include screenshots when possible, and explain your question in detail.

*Submit an Answer as a Reply:*​*Submitting a reply is easy. Use the reply box that is found at the bottom of the page, from within the thread.




Remember, the best answers get voted to the top, so make your answer relevant and detailed. You can use images and attach files to help make your answer easier to understand.

Once you have submitted your answer, users can upvote or downvote based on its quality. Remember, this is a noob-friendly forum. Don't bother with toxic or unhelpful replies. 

Upvote or Downvote an Answer:
Answers can be upvoted or downvoted, which will bump the best replies to the top of the thread.



If you find an answer that you think is particularly helpful, you can upvote it using the arrows on the side of the reply. If the reply is spam, or not helpful in any way, you can downvote it.

See how the reply in the graphic above has a green checkmark by it? That means the thread creator has marked this reply as the correct answer.*

*Mark an Answer as the Solution:*
As the thread creator, you can mark an answer that ended up being a solution for you. This will help other users who come across your thread, quickly find a solution.



To mark a reply as the correct solution, select the green checkmark icon that is located next to the reply. Once this has been done, that reply will appear before others, as the correct answer. It will look like this:




_Note: All threads are submitted as question threads by default. If you'd like your thread to be listed as a traditional discussion thread, just DM me or any mod. _


----------



## svetius (Mar 19, 2021)

Great guide, thanks @XDARoni


----------

